# JAR und JAD Editieren ?!



## karabey (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Könnte mir jemand helfen wie ich die TEXTE in den JAR und JAD ändern kann  Habe mir ein Spiel ausgesucht die ich editieren möchte. Die JAD Datei öffne ich mit TXT Editor da kann ich schon ändern jedoch weis ich nicht ob es danach auch richtig funktioniert. Die JAR Datei habe ich extrahiert und da sind .class Dateien. Die zum Editieren habe ich J2ME Wireless Toolkit, JDK 1.5.0, Borland JBuilder X Foundation runtergeladen aber ich kann es nicht editieren. Möchte gerne paar spiele editieren aber als aller ersten mal alle TEXTE wie Überschrift Text , Linke und Rechte Taste Text, Menü Texte usw...

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand ein Tool zeigt oder kurz erklärt wie ich es bearbeiten kann. 

Danke mal im voraus.


----------



## Snape (5. Juli 2004)

Moin,
class-Dateien kannst Du z.B. mit dem DJ Decompiler decompilieren.


----------



## Cybernd (5. Juli 2004)

Decompilen bringt dich natürlich weiter.

Nichts desto trotz: Das was du vorhast ist zu hoher wahrscheinlichkeit jehnseits der Legalität. Frag doch einfach den Autor des jeweiligen Programmes, ob er dir  nicht die Quellen zukommen lassen möchte. 

cybi


----------



## squeaker (5. Juli 2004)

Ist decompilen verboten? Das man das produzierte nicht weitergeben darf ist logisch - aber privat (ausnahme natürlich die Umgehung eines Kopierschutzes)?


----------



## Cybernd (5. Juli 2004)

Schon mal vom Urheberrecht gehört?

cybi


----------



## Snape (5. Juli 2004)

*Urheberrecht?!*



> _Original geschrieben von Cybernd _
> *Schon mal vom Urheberrecht gehört?
> cybi *



Es ist wohl kaum illegal, sich ein vorhandenes Programm zu schnappen und den eignen Bedürfnissen zu verändern. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, man bringt es nicht in Umlauf. Für private Zwecke etwas zu ändern - z.B. persönliche Anpassungen zum eigenen Lernen - stellt keine Verletzung des Urheberrechts dar.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juli 2004)

*Re: Urheberrecht?!*



> _Original geschrieben von Snape _
> *Es ist wohl kaum illegal, sich ein vorhandenes Programm zu schnappen und den eignen Bedürfnissen zu verändern. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, man bringt es nicht in Umlauf. Für private Zwecke etwas zu ändern - z.B. persönliche Anpassungen zum eigenen Lernen - stellt keine Verletzung des Urheberrechts dar. *



Doch ist es. 
So sehr mir das missfällt hast du ein Nutzungsrecht und das vorliegen in kompilierter Form 
ist auch als Kopierschutz angesehen. Wenn mann dieses decompiliert kommt das einem 
Knacken eines Kopierschutzes gleich und wird genauso vom Gesetz erfasst
(ps: für eine 100% Antwort bitte den Jurist deines Vertrauen aufsuchen)

Sprich: machs lieber nicht!


----------



## Snape (5. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Urheberrecht?!*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Doch ist es.
> So sehr mir das missfällt hast du ein Nutzungsrecht und das vorliegen in kompilierter Form
> ist auch als Kopierschutz angesehen. Wenn mann dieses decompiliert kommt das einem
> ...



Das mit dem Jurist würde ich unterschreiben, den Rest aber nicht. Stell Dir mal vor, irgendein Gerätehersteller würde auf Urheber-/Patentrecht pochen. Ist es Dir dann verboten, den Fernseher aufzuschrauben und reinzuschauen, testweise mal einen anderen Kondensator einzusetzen o.ä.? So absurd dürfte noch nicht einmal die deutsche Rechtsprechung sein. Und wenn doch, dann soll bitteschön jemand höchstpersönlich bei mir vorbeikommen, um das durchzusetzen.


----------



## squeaker (5. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Urheberrecht?!*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Doch ist es.
> So sehr mir das missfällt hast du ein Nutzungsrecht und das vorliegen in kompilierter Form
> ist auch als Kopierschutz angesehen. Wenn mann dieses decompiliert kommt das einem
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass decompilieren dem knacken eines Kopierschutzes gleichgesetzt wird. Es ist keiner - der Code liegt im Klartext (Assembler/Java-Bytecode) vor und ist in keiner weise geschützt.
Ich weiß ausserdem von Fällen in denen ReverseEngineering explizit erlaubt war (zum Zwecke der Systemcompatiblität). Ich glaube auch, dass man bei gekaufter Software nicht nur das Nutzungsrecht kauft (im Zweifel die EULA anschauen). Wenn man Eigentümer dieser Binärdaten ist, so hat man zweifelsfrei das Recht sie (für sich) zu ändern - Veröffentlichen darf man das ganze 100% nicht - dazu müsste man Urheber sein.
Ist auch die Problematik mit den no-cd Cracks bei legal gekaufter Software.


----------



## squeaker (5. Juli 2004)

Ich habe gerade in Google geschaut - bei einigen Software-Herstellern in Deutschland ist Reverse Engineering explizit als besondere Einschränkung in den AGBs verboten.
Damit sollte klar sein, dass es nicht generell verboten ist. Ob die Klausel wirksam ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Beispiel:http://www.easycode.de/docs/de/d_lizenzvertrag.htm


----------



## karabey (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Leute danke für die ganzen antworten. Nur mir geht es nicht hier um Legalität sondern um das ausprobieren. Ich möchte gerne die Farben, Texte usw usw ändern. Wer kann schon lernen ohne zu probieren

Also das Spiel selber ist mal SNAKE und der ist bekannt für jeden.


----------



## karabey (5. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe z.b. hier auch ein andere class Datei mit DJ JAVA Decompiler in ein JAD umgewandert aber da sehe ich keine TEXTE oder HEX Codes für Farben. Ich denke mal das es ähnlich wie HTML und PHP ist mit den TXT und FARBEN.

Also ich verstehe nicht?!  Wieso soll das ILLEGAL sein Wofür gibt es Foren wenn man über sowas nicht diskutieren oder nachfragen kann Behilflich wird ja auch keiner denke ich mal


----------



## bloodyjens (6. Juli 2004)

*JAR Datei akt.*

Hallo,

ich hab ne JAR Datei in der lauter .class Dateien drin sind.
Jetzt habe ich eine *.java Datei die der Source einer .class Datei in der JAR Datei ist.

Wenn ich jetzt nur die eine Datei akt. will wie mache ich das?
Kompeliert habe ich die .java Datei schon


----------



## squeaker (6. Juli 2004)

wieder ins jar file einfügen (z.B. mit Winzip) - vorher natürlich Backup machen.

Übrigens, das Posten von Code aus Decompilaten ist sicher illegal. Bitte entferne ihn.


----------



## bloodyjens (6. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *wieder ins jar file einfügen (z.B. mit Winzip) - vorher natürlich Backup machen.
> 
> Übrigens, das Posten von Code aus Decompilaten ist sicher illegal. Bitte entferne ihn. *



Muss ich da was beachten?
Ich hab die Datei hinzugefügt (ohne Kompremierung), dennoch ist die File am Ende 2 KB kleiner (obwohl ich eigentlich in der .java Dateie eine Zeile hinzugefügt habe und 3 auskommentiert)?

Die JAR Dateie wird in meinem Projekt als Bibliothek verwendet.
Nach der Änderung  es nicht mehr!


----------



## squeaker (6. Juli 2004)

1. Bitte entferne den Code aus dem Thread

2. Ja, die Klasse muss die gleichen Methoden haben wie die alte. Sonst kannst du ja alle Klassen dekompilieren und das ganze dann komplett neu kompilieren. Spätestens das müsste gehen.


----------



## karabey (6. Juli 2004)

Also ich verstehe nicht?!

 Wieso soll das ILLEGAL sein Wofür gibt es Foren wenn man über sowas nicht diskutieren oder nachfragen kann Behilflich wird ja auch keiner denke ich mal


----------



## Cybernd (6. Juli 2004)

Weil du das Urheberrecht des Autors des von dir ausgesuchten ?Applets? mit füßen trittst. 

cybi


----------



## squeaker (7. Juli 2004)

a) wir versuchen ja behilflich zu sein.
b) du magst vielleicht das recht haben das Programm zu decompilieren und für dich zu ändern (kommt auf die Lizenzbedingungen an), aber du hast bestimmt nicht das Recht das decompilat zu veröffentlichen. Ausnahme: Crackmes - da ist es sicher explizit erlaubt.

Schau mal auf http://www.universitas-virtualis.org - da könntest du weitere Informationen zu deinem Problem finden.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Juli 2004)

Hier wirds mir langsam zu bunt.



> Leute danke für die ganzen antworten. Nur mir geht es nicht hier um Legalität sondern um das ausprobieren. Ich möchte gerne die Farben, Texte usw usw ändern. Wer kann schon lernen ohne zu probieren



Aber uns gehts um legalität. Dir scheint nicht bewusst zu sein das viele von uns mit Software Geld verdienen, und du scherrst dich ein Scheiss darum.

Sorry, aber wenn der Programmierer deines Spieles gewollt hätte das die Sourcen frei sind, dann wären sie frei zugänglich.
Hier, aber ist davon auszugehen, das dies nicht der Fall ist. 
Wenn du irgendwas decompilen willst, um dich damit auseinanderzusetzen kannst du das gern entweder mit deinen eigenen Sourcen,
oder aber mit OpenSource Software machen.

[closed]


----------

